
How to Integrate Netlify’s Form Handling in a React App – Netlify - piplikesSSR
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/07/20/how-to-integrate-netlifys-form-handling-in-a-react-app/
======
piplikesSSR
Anyone figure out how to use gatsby and netlify to upload a form. I have add
input type="file" and given field unique name as well as a enctype in form tag
but it does not work. All other fields do work but not file uploads. Any
advice?

